# Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€



## Lyph (2. Dezember 2013)

*Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Hallo Community!

Wollte mich mal erkundigen was so die allgemeine Meinung zum *Lenovo Y510p* ist. Dabei meine ich nicht die Version mit einem SLI Verbund (von zwei GT 750M) sondern folgende: 
i7-4700MQ
GT 755M, 2GB GDDR5
15" FHD non-glare
16GB DDR3-1600
256GB SSD
 Kaufen würde ich es bei *Amazon für 999€*. Zusätzlich würde ich eine *1TB HDD* einbauen.

Mein Anwendungsbereich wäre der Abschluss meines Studiums, Masterarbeit + Promotion. 

Es erfüllt soweit meine Vorstellungen an ein Notebook: 15 Zoll, FHD non-glare, i7, nVidia ab GT 750M (GDDR5), ab 8GB Ram und SSD (vorhanden oder nachrüstbar). Das fehlende Betriebssystem kommt mir sehr entgegen, da ich über die Uni kostenlos an Windows komme.

Das Budget habe ich mir so zwischen 800 und 1200€ gesetzt. 

Die dedizierte Grafikkarte würde fürs gelegentliche Spielen von nicht grafikintensiven Games herhalten (z.B. DotA 2). 

Der etwas überzogene i7-Quadcore soll eine gewisse Zukunftssicherheit gewährleisten und wird für teilweise rechenintensive Auswertungen von Messungen benötigt.

Alternativ gefällt mir auch das *ASUS*, jedoch bietet es ein schlechteres P/L-Verhältnis, soll etwas lauter werden und besitzt nur eine GT 750M mit DDR3 Speicher. Ein Medion habe ich für mich ausgeschlossen, genauso wie ein klobiges MSI. Schenker ist zu Multimedia-orientiert und XMG ist zu sehr ein Gaming-Laptop. Acer hätte nur Modelle mit Ivy-i7.

Was mich am Y510p stören könnte wäre eine mögliche schlechte Abwärmeabfuhr. Wobei der *Test* ja ein SLI Modell aufführt. 

Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich lieber auf ein *Notebook mit i7-4702MQ* (37W TDP) setzen, kann mich da aber für kein Notebook so richtig entscheiden.


----------



## Lyph (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Da leider noch niemand etwas geschrieben hat, das Lenovo bei Amazon derzeit nicht lieferbar ist und sich das Finanzamt mit einer Steuerrückerstattung gemeldet hat habe ich nun das *Schenker XMG A503* mit folgender Konfiguration in die nähere Auswahl genommen:

*Display:* 39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD (1920*1080) mit LED-Backlight (Aufpreis: 0.00€)
*Grafik:* NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 765M 2048MB GDDR5 VRAM (Aufpreis: 0.00€)
*Prozessor:* i7-4700MQ (Aufpreis: 78.00€)
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 Crucial (Aufpreis: 50.00€)
*Festplatte:* 1 TB Seagate Momentus (5400U/min) (Aufpreis: 25.00€)
*2.Festplatte:* 120GB SSD Samsung 840 EVO Series (Aufpreis: 105.00€)
*Laufwerk:* DVD Multinorm Brenner (Aufpreis: 0.00€)
*Wireless LAN:* Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (Aufpreis: 27.00€)
Macht einen *Gesamtpreis* von *1.184,00€*.

*Vorteile:* GTX 765 >> GT 755M; i7-4702MQ wäre möglich für 30€ Aufpreis; HDD neben SSD schon vorhanden; Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 >> Centrino Wireless-N 2230
*Nachteile:* 8GB Ram << 16GB Ram; 120GB SSD << 256GB SSD; Lenovo Design >> XMG Design

Beim Lenovo würde ich eine HDD im Ultrabay nachrüsten.

Was mich jedoch sehr abschreckt ist diese Äußerung beim Test:


> Am meisten Wertungspunkte büßt das XMG A503 durch die *hohe Geräuschentwicklung* ein. Wie man es von anderen Clevo Barebones gewohnt ist, dreht die Lüftung im 3D-Betrieb stärker auf, als es theoretisch nötig wäre.


Die geben 49dB bei Last an, im Vergleich dazu schnurrt das Lenovo wie ein Kätzchen mit 36dB und das beim SLI-Modell, daher wohl bei meinem Single-GPU Modell noch ein Stücken leiser.

Wäre wohl auch bereit noch etwas mehr auszugeben (maximal so 1400€) wobei mir 15 Zoll, i7-4700MQ, ab 8GB Ram und ab GT 750M (GDDR5) genügt!


----------



## JimSim3 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Ich glaub wir haben ziemlich die gleichen Anforderungen an ein Laptop... Irgendwie ist der Markt aber ziemlich bescheiden momentan.

Die Clevo-Notebooks (also Schenker, XMG, One, Hawkforce und was es da alles gibt) scheiden bei mir aufgrund der hohen Geräuschentwicklung und der Mittelmäßigen Kühlung aus. Mein neuer Laptop soll neben guter Leistung hauptsächlich leise und gut verarbeitet sein und das disqualifiziert die Clevos leider.

Ich hab im großen und ganzen zwei Laptops finden können, entweder das von dir angesprochene Lenovo Ideapad Y510p oder das Asus N550JV. Die Laptops bieten beide ein mattes FullHD Display, sind solide Verarbeitet, können ohne größere Probleme gewartet werden, haben einen Core i7 Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte die sinnvoll erscheint. (Die ganzen Laptops mit GT 720 oder 730 versteh ich nicht, die bieten doch praktisch keine bessere Leistung als die integrierte Intel Grafik...)

Das Y510p mit einer GT 550 und einem I7 4700MQ gibt es gerade bei Cyberport bereits für günstige 779€. Zwar mit lediglich 4GB Ram und ohne SSD, aber die lassen sich ohne Probleme nachrüsten. Nachteil des Y510p sind im Vergleich zum Asus N550JV das mittelprächtige Display (was aber immerhin sehr hell ist), der lahme LAN-Anschluss (Kein GBit-Lan sondern lediglich 100 MBit Fast-Ethernet) und die Tatsache, das nur ein DVD-Laufwerk und kein BluRay-Laufwerk verbaut wurde. Die Anschlüsse sind bei Y510p wohl etwas komisch gelegen und es bietet keinen DisplayPort, dafür aber ein VGA-Anschluss, was gerade in der Uni für Beamer und co. praktisch sein dürfte. Das Ultrabay-Konzept ist interessant, nur kann man dafür nichts kaufen...

Das Asus N550JV ist hauptsächlich auf Grund des (laut Tests) brillanten IPS-Panels interessant. Aber scheinbar hat Asus hier geschummelt und nachdem die Tests alle das Display in den Himmel gelobt haben, das IPS-Panel gegen ein TN-Panel ausgetauscht. Und das scheint nicht mehr an das IPS-Panel heran zureichen... Nachteil gegenüber dem Y510p ist der lahme DDR3 Speicher für die Grafikkarte, das Y510p dürfte damit in Spielen eine bessere Leistung bieten als das N550JV. (Ob GT500 oder GT550 ist dabei praktisch egal, da wurde einfach der Grafikkarten Takt um 30 Mhz erhöht, das kann man zur Not auch selbst machen...)

Ich schwanke momentan... Wenn ich ein N550JV mit IPS-Panel kriegen kann, wirds wohl das Asus. Ein gutes Display ist mir einfach auch wichtig... Wenn allerdings alle Displays gegen ein TN-Panel ausgetauscht wurden... Tja, dann gibt es eigentlich kaum einen Grund das Asus dem Y510p vorzuziehen. Weitere Alternativen sehe ich Markt momentan nicht.


----------



## Lyph (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Das macht mir Mut nicht der Einzige zu sein der kein passendes Notebook findet. 

Irgendwie hat jedes Notebook so seine Nachteile die man gegeneinander abwägen muss. Kann es gar nicht verstehen, wieso kein Hersteller ein "rundes" Notebook auf den Markt wirft wo die Komponenten gut aufeinander abgestimmt sind.

Das Lenovo lacht einen halt auch mit dem attraktiven Preis von 999€ tierisch an. Da bekommt man schon einiges geboten: i7-4700MQ, 16GB DDR3-1600, 256GB SSD und ne GT 755M (2GB GDDR5). Dafür muss man Abstriche beim W-Lan machen (was ja eigentlich das Herzstück bei einem mobilen Gerät sein sollte) und auch beim UltraBay ist es nicht gerade einfach an ein passendes HDD Caddy zu kommen.

Beim ASUS wäre der DDR3 Grafikspeicher für mich ein No-Go. Darüber hinaus würde ich Lehrgeld für das Betriebssystem zahlen (bekomme ich gratis über die Uni), nur eine lahme HDD bekommen, ein unnötiges BluRay-Laufwerk , einen schwachen Akku und natürlich die Lautstärke (auf die ich persönlich einen großen Wert lege!).



> Während des Idle-Betriebs zeigt sich die Lärmentwicklung moderat. Wir messen einen Schalldruckpegel von *32,9 dB*. Beim Ideapad (30,6 bis 31,7 dB) fallen die Werte etwas niedriger aus. Das Aspire (31,7 bis 33,4 dB) liegt in etwa auf einem Niveau mit dem N550JV. Unter mittlerer Last (3D Mark 06 läuft) erreicht das Asus Notebook einen Pegel von *42,6 dB*. Bei Volllast hingegen liegt er nur bei *38 dB*.


----------



## JimSim3 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Habe jetzt die Nachricht von Asus bekommen, dass das N550JV kein IPS-Panel besitzt, sondern nur ein Wideview TN-Panel, obwohl es bei Asus mit IPS-Panel beworben wurde und auch sämtliche Tests die ich finde konnte auf einem N550JV-CN201H MIT IPS-Panel beruhen. Schon erbärmlich von Asus...

Ich habe es schon fast aufgegeben das passende Notebook für mich zu finden. Am 30.01. soll wohl von Asus eine Neuauflage des N56 als N56JR erscheinen für 1099€ i7-4700MQ, GTX 760m und 8GB RAM. Klingt verlockend, nur wird wahrscheinlich das gleiche Case wie bei allen N56-Varianten verwendet und ist damit unmöglich vernünftig zu warten. Damit auch wieder ein No-Go für mich, so schön die Hardware auch wäre...

Das Lenovo Y510p scheint mittlerweile wirklich das attraktivste Angebot darzustellen. Die perfekte Ausstattung zu finden hab ich mittlerweile abgeschrieben. Ich guck nicht mehr nach RAM oder SSD. 256GB SSD ist für mich zu wenig. Ich hab für mich entschlossen sowieso eine Samsung EVO 840 mit 750GB oder 1TB zu kaufen und in das Notebook einzubauen statt der verbauten HDD, das macht den Laptop nochmal schneller und leiser. Ähnlich beim RAM, der ist so einfach selbst nachgerüstet, dass ich da nicht mehr groß drauf achte. CPU wird wahrscheinlich ebenfalls undervolted. -100mVolt scheinen machbar zu sein, wodurch noch mal 5-10° eingespart werden sollten und damit auch die Kühlung ein gutes Stück leiser laufen soll.

Das Angebot von Cyberport daher echt interessant für mich. 779€ lacht einen schon an. + ~120€ für 16GB Ram und ~480€ für die 1TB Samsung EVO komm ich bei 1380€ raus. Was preislich schon verhältnismäßig attraktiv ist. Nur BluRay hätte ich eigentlich schon recht gerne... liese sich aber auch verkraften wenn man darauf verzichtet.

Bleibt ein Problem: Ich kann mich mit dem aussehen des Y510p nicht so richtig anfreunden... Das ganze Rot stört einfach. Da hätte ich das Asus N550 wesentlich schöner gefunden. Auch kann man beim Asus N550 relativ fix an die ganze Hardware ran, beim Y510p ist das alles noch etwas stärker verpackt wenn auch noch im akzeptablen Rahmen...

Alles nicht leicht.

Bei mir siehts am Ende so aus: 1099€ für Asus N550JV + 480€ Samsung Evo 840 1TB = 1579€ (+ wahrscheinlich ein VGA-Adapter 20€ = 1599€) oder 779€ für Lenovo Y510p + 120€ 16GB Ram und 480€ 1TB Evo = 1379€ (+ evtl. externes BluRay Laufwerk... 70€? = 1449€)
Das ganze wird dann undervolted mit -100mVolt womit der Laptop deutlich leiser und kühler daherkommen soll. Der DDR3 GPU RAM lässt sich beim N550JV zur Not ohne Probleme mit 200 Mhz übertakten. An die Spieleleistung des Y510p mit GDDR5 wird es aber wohl nicht ran reichen. Dafür für mich:

Asus N550

+ BluRay-Laufwerk
+ Atheros Chip für Wlan und nicht der Intel... Nicht wirklich besser aber immerhin...
+ besseres aussehen (subjektiv)
+ einfache und vollständige Wartung möglich
+ DisplayPort

+- 8GB Ram, reichen mir erstmal aber weniger als in meiner Y510p konfiguration

- vermutlich etwas lauter (Y510p ohne undervolt 38-41 DBA unter Last, N550JV 42 DBA ohne undervolt unter Last, ich denke bei beiden sollten 3-4DBA rauszuholen sein)
- Display ungeklärt
- Windows dabei (Ich kriegs auch kostenlos über die Uni...)
- 150€ teuerer
- VGA nur über Adapter
- weniger Grafikleistung durch DDR3 Speicher (für mich aber nicht sooo wichtig)

Y510p

+ Preis/Leistung top, vor allem 150€ günstiger
+ bessere Spielleistung
+ vermutlich leiser
+ VGA-Anschluss für Uni-Beamer und sonstige Präsentationen die man so in Unternehmen halten muss
+ kein Windows

+- Wartung akzeptabel, aber nicht so gut wie beim N550
+- WLAN ist nicht der Knaller, aber kaum schlechter als beim N550

- kein BluRay
- Aussehen (subjektiv)
- kein DisplayPort
- Display eher Mittelmaß


Tastatur und Touchpad ist auch bei beiden nicht großartig...

Hm... Jetzt muss man grübeln... Viel unterscheidet die beiden Modelle nicht. Jetzt ist es die Frage, ob ich für 150€ ein subjektiv schöneres Notebook haben möchte, aber dafür Abstriche bei der Spielleistung machen möchte und nen VGA-Adapter mitschleppen muss... Wenn es jetzt einen Test des TN-Panels im Asus N550 geben würde...


----------



## Sepulzera (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Habe ein Schenker P502 Notebook.
Es ist unter Last laut (habe aber schon schlimmere von ASUS gehabt ^^" ), aber dafür CPU und GraKa max. 60 Grad warm (und das war mir wichtiger).


----------



## Lyph (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Das Design von ASUS gefällt mir persönlich auch gut, bin mit dem Hersteller bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden gewesen (siehe Signatur + ASUS Monitor MX239H). 

Jedoch finde ich das rot-schwarze Design beim Lenovo auch sehr ansprechend. Daher würde ich nicht alleine vom Aussehen entscheiden.

Wegen deinem Kritikpunkt mit dem LAN-Anschluss: 





> [...] lahme LAN-Anschluss (Kein GBit-Lan sondern lediglich 100 MBit Fast-Ethernet) [...]


 Laut dem *Datenblatt* befindet sich ein *RJ-45, 1 Gbit/s* im Y510p. Also bei meinem Modell wäre zumindest eine Gbit-LAN-Verbindung möglich. Beim W-LAN dagegen ist "nur" ein Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230 eingebaut was nicht gerade das Premium Modell ist aber immerhin von Intel und damit hoffentlich brauchbar.

Wegen dem neuen ASUS Modell mit einer GTX 760M: Laut *dieser Seite* ist die GTX 760M ca. 27% schneller als die GT 755M. Somit spielen beide Karte in der gleichen Liga und werden mit dem gleichen Score von 7 bewertet. Wäre für mich also kein entscheidender Kaufgrund. *GPU-Boss* bescheinigt der GT 755M sogar einen leichten Vorsprung in Sachen Gamingperformance.

Wieso reichen dir 256GB SSD Speicher eigentlich nicht? Als Datengrab nimmt man noch eine sehr leise 1TB Western Digital WD Red und sollte somit über ausreichend Festplattenkapazität verfügen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Ich weiß nicht, was GPU-Boss da für blödsinnige Quellen heranzieht, aber eine GT 755M besitzt nur halb so viele Shader wie die GTX 760M. Die GTX 760M ist daher deutlich flotter unterwegs, auch wenn die GPU niedriger getaktet ist. Quelle.


----------



## Lyph (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Ein direkter Vergleich anhand Takt, Shader etc. ist ja nicht so einfach möglich da jeweils ein unterschiedlicher Chip verbaut ist: GK107 (GT 755M) vs. GK106 (GTX 760M).


----------



## JimSim3 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Naja, aussehen ist halt grundsätzlich subjektiv. Ich bin halt viel unterwegs und muss auch regelmäßig bei irgendwelchen Unternehmen präsentieren. Für mich macht das Lenovo Y510p durch das Rot eher einen "Gamer" Eindruck als einen seriösen Business-Eindruck.  Da kommt das N550 einfach ne spur eleganter... Wie gesagt subjektiv, alleiniges Kriterium ist es nicht.

Das mit dem 1 Gbit/s Ethernet ist interessant. Bisher hab ich nur Varianten mit Fast-Ethernet gesehen. Aber hast recht, damit wird das Y510p nochmal interessanter... Der Intel Centrino scheint zumindest im Y510p nicht so pralle zu sein. Ich habe zumindest häufiger von Berichten gehört, wo die WLAN-Verbindung abbricht oder nicht aufgebaut werden kann. Mit den aktuellen Treibern soll es besser sein und vermutlich ist es bei Asus nicht viel besser, bin aber ein Freund des Atheros Chipsatzes...

27% mehr Leistung sind schon ne Menge... Das dürfte in etwa dem Unterschied zwischen DDR3 und GDDR5 entsprechen (vielleicht sogar etwas mehr...) Im Endeffekt taktet die 760m natürlich wesentlich geringer als die 750m womit in Spielen wahrscheinlich der unterschied geringer ausfallen dürfte, dafür gibts doppelt soviele CUDA-Kerne, was für mich wieder interessant wäre... (Spielleistung ist nice to have für mich, aber nicht unbedingt entscheidend. CUDA ist da für mich für diverse Anwendungen interessanter... Unter die 750m möchte ich trotzdem nicht, teils aus Prinzip, weil wenn ich ne dedizierte Grafikkarte habe, soll die auch spürbar schneller als die integrierte Grafik sein, teils weil ich schon noch auf 1-2 Spiele im nächsten Jahr schiele, die ich auf dem Laptop spielen möchte  )

Ich arbeite viel mit Virtualisierung und unterschiedlichen Emulatoren... Dazu noch eine Myriade unterschiedlicher Programme und 256GB werden echt knapp, dazu noch die Spiele... Irgendwie könnt man das wahrscheinlich hinkriegen mit 256GB aber ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht immer aufräumen und überlegen müssen was jetzt auf die SSD muss und was auf die HDD kann. Außerdem bin ich wie gesagt viel unterwegs und bei mir ist der Transport der natürliche Feind einer HDD. Ich habe mir da zumindest schon die ein oder andere bei einer Reise zerstört oder zumindest wurden sie nach ner Reise plötzlich deutlich hörbar. Das will ich einfach mit der SSD vermeiden... Das Geld spielt in diesem Fall auch nicht die große Rolle...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*



Lyph schrieb:


> Ein direkter Vergleich anhand Takt, Shader etc. ist ja nicht so einfach möglich da jeweils ein unterschiedlicher Chip verbaut ist: GK107 (GT 755M) vs. GK106 (GTX 760M).


Doch. Zumindest grundlegende Architektur (SMX) ist die Gleiche, der GK106 in Ausbaustufe 4/5 (= GTX 76XM) hat doppelt so viele SMX wie der kleinere GK107 in Vollausbau GT 75XM.
Bei den ROPS (24 zu 16 für den GK 106) und den Speichercontrollern (gleiche Bandbreite) schaut's anders aus.

Unabhängig davon wollte ich nur darauf hinaus, dass die GT755M auch mit hoher Taktrate nicht an die GTX 760M herankommt . Dafür hab' ich auch die Seite von Notebookcheck.com verlinkt, dort kannst du sehr gute dokumentierte und nachvollziehbare Benches lesen.


----------



## Lyph (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Habe mir trotzdem das Lenovo Y510p bestellt, da mein Fokus nicht auf Gaming liegt reicht mir die GT 755M dicke.

Nach ein paar Wochen verkünde ich dann hier meine gesammelten Erfahrungen. 

Letztendlich hat mich kein anderes Notebook überzeugen können, alle samt hatten sie Nachteile mit denen ich nicht leben kann. 

Mit den Nachteilen des Y510p dagegen kann ich wunderbar leben und in Sachen Preis-Leistung kann ich wahrlich nicht meckern: 
i7-4700MQ, 16GB DDR3L-1600, 256GB SSD, GT 755M im schicken Design @ 15,6 Zoll FullHD matt für 1000€. 

Es war das einzige Notebook in dem Segment das man als leise bezeichnet hat und das ist mir unterm Strich am wichtigsten.


----------



## reptile2k2 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Hallo,

ich hab das Y510P auch.

Leider hat der Lüfter bei mir ein sehr Hochfrequenz mäßig Geräusch das man auf alle Fälle bei normalen Sitzabstand hört.
Hab ich da nur ein defektes Modell erwischt, oder fällt das nur keinem auf?


----------



## Lyph (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p | 999€*

Hey,

ich bin da eigentlich sehr empfindlich bei der Thematik und störend hochfrequent ist der Lüfter nicht einmal beim Einstauben (= 100%).
Kannst du das etwas genauer beschreiben? Vll. sogar eine Tonaufnahme erstellen?

Also ich bin mit der Lautstärke sehr zufrieden. Im Idle nahezu lautlos und unter Last angenehme Lüftergeräuschkulisse.

Bist du sicher, dass du den Lüfter und nicht ggf. eine HDD hörst? Welches Modell besitzt du?

Probier mal die Staubentfernung mit dem Lenovo Energy Management Tool. Bleibt das hochfrequente Geräusch auf gleichem Niveau wird es wohl die Festplatte sein, sofern du eine hast.


----------

